# "heeey schaaat, ..."



## AdeeLovesDutch

Hello Everyone!

This is great I would love to learn more Dutch and understand some things.
I am getting irked at my current flames cousin who is a bit too forward with her speech and perhaps behavior? There have been obvious emails and posts on FB with her calling him "mijn lief" etc...ANNOYING me to the fullest.
He keeps saying my sister does that too, its ok.
Like he taught me how to say Schatje which is a romantic word, no? Then is it appropriate for a cousin (17 yr old female) to say to her male cousin (27)?

"heeey schaaat!! hoe ging de trugreis nou??? nog bedankt heey van die shirt!(A) heb uhm nu aan !!! heey maar je zou nog je adres sturen! niet vergeten hea!!!! was ekt gezellig met jouw!!! moeten we vaker doen!!! loveyou mine cousin!!<3"

Thanks a Mil


----------



## Timidinho

elroy said:


> Without context, this is my guess:
> 
> I also love/like you, sweetie.





Steeven said:


> I also like you, sweetie.


It's just "I love you too, sweetie"  (Yes, I know these messages were made in 2005 )


----------



## Timidinho

AdeeLovesDutch said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> This is great I would love to learn more Dutch and understand some things.
> I am getting irked at my current flames cousin who is a bit too forward with her speech and perhaps behavior? There have been obvious emails and posts on FB with her calling him "mijn lief" etc...ANNOYING me to the fullest.
> He keeps saying my sister does that too, its ok.
> Like he taught me how to say Schatje which is a romantic word, no? Then is it appropriate for a cousin (17 yr old female) to say to her male cousin (27)?
> 
> "heeey schaaat!! hoe ging de trugreis nou??? nog bedankt heey van die shirt!(A) heb uhm nu aan !!! heey maar je zou nog je adres sturen! niet vergeten hea!!!! was ekt gezellig met jouw!!! moeten we vaker doen!!! loveyou mine cousin!!<3"
> 
> Thanks a Mil


Hi Mil,

'Schatje' doesn't have to be romantic. People who love/like you can say it too, like friends or family. Doesn't sound weird to me at all.  I use the word with some of my friends.

Greets, Timmy


----------



## AdeeLovesDutch

Thanks Tim


----------



## AdeeLovesDutch

What does what she said mean, anyway?


----------



## Timidinho

AdeeLovesDutch said:


> "heeey schaaat!! hoe ging de trugreis nou??? nog bedankt heey van die shirt!(A) heb uhm nu aan !!! heey maar je zou nog je adres sturen! niet vergeten hea!!!! was ekt gezellig met jouw!!! moeten we vaker doen!!! loveyou mine cousin!!<3"


Hiiii sweetie!! How was the return trip home??? thanks heey for the shirt!(A) am wearing it now  !!! heey but you were gonna send me your address! don't forget allright!!!! really was fun with you!!! we should do it more often!!! houvanje neef van me!!<3

Something like this.


----------



## AdeeLovesDutch

Thanks!

hmmmmm


----------



## Ktke

To me that sounds very much like a young adolescent girl.

Some people use it only for lovers, others for everyone they know.
In Antwerp it is quite common, expecially for older people I think, to call collegues or even complete strangers 'schat'. My swimming trainer, for example, is 79. Every girl whose name he doesn't remember becomes 'schat' or 'schatteke' ;-).


----------



## AdeeLovesDutch

Ktke said:


> To me that sounds very much like a young adolescent girl.
> 
> Some people use it only for lovers, others for everyone they know.
> In Antwerp it is quite common, expecially for older people I think, to call collegues or even complete strangers 'schat'. My swimming trainer, for example, is 79. Every girl whose name he doesn't remember becomes 'schat' or 'schatteke' ;-).



Thank you for clarifying... It still seems like a loose way to speak. Like the inexperienced girl or dirty old man. LOL
I for one do not speak to men calling them sweetie unless I am romantically involved or would like to be involved with them. Thanks for the generalization, though.


----------



## jan met de pet

AdeeLovesDutch said:


> Thank you for clarifying... It still seems like a loose way to speak. Like the inexperienced girl or dirty old man. LOL
> I for one do not speak to men calling them sweetie unless I am romantically involved or would like to be involved with them. Thanks for the generalization, though.



You're reading the word too literally in only one way. Parents call their children 'schatje' and good friends (mostly of the opposite sex) use it amongst themselves, so it doesn't seem odd for it be used among family members.


----------

